# Albino Cory



## tetrocity (Oct 5, 2010)

After a few weeks of running a new 10 gallon aquarium, I was told to buy a couple algae eaters. One of these was the Albino Cory, who at the beginning swam all around like the other algae eater, but after that first day he just finds a place to sit and pretty much plays dead. I haven't bought anything for specifically algae eaters to eat, so I'm thinking he might be malnourished, but honestly this is my first aquarium, so I don't exactly know what is wrong with him. I assume he just might be shy, and I will definitely be purchasing some food for the little guy. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Corys don't eat algae, they need some meat protein in their dier. Plus they are schooling fish and need to be in groups of at least 3...5 or more is better. Small algae eaters for a 10 gal tank would be otocinclus affinis. As stated, corys would prefer shrimp pellets and some company.


----------



## tetrocity (Oct 5, 2010)

Would this amount 3-5 of Cory's be ok with a tank of this size, being that theres another algae eater and 4 other fish occupying the space? Sorry if these questions sound amateur, I've only had the tank for about a month and a half.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

depends...what kind of algae eater and what are the other fish. Tanks can be overcrowded a bit, but that is going to make more frequent partial water changes necessary to maintain water quality.


----------



## adpierin11 (Oct 5, 2010)

tetrocity said:


> Would this amount 3-5 of Cory's be ok with a tank of this size, being that theres another algae eater and 4 other fish occupying the space? Sorry if these questions sound amateur, I've only had the tank for about a month and a half.


I would not suggest having 3-5 cories, the algae eater, and the other 4 fish already occupying the tank. A 10 gallon is not suited for cories they would do better in a 20g long or larger.
I would try to see if you can bring back the cory and the algae eater and trade them for oto's if you can. They are much smaller and well suited for the smaller aquariums such as yours.
Like someone said earlier cories actually shoal which means they like to be in larger groups and I have seen some eat an algae wafer, but I usually go to the frozen section in the pet store and buy them a variety like blood worms, brine shrimp and others as well.
What type of algae eater did you get? And what are the other 4 fish already in the tank?


----------



## tetrocity (Oct 5, 2010)

There are two platy's, and two tetra's besides the golden algae eater.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

That algae eater may become aggressive in the future. My friend purchased a Golden Algae eater and it murdered his tetras when he first started keeping fish lol


----------

